# I Need a Head Lamp! Only the Best, Most rugged Will Do.



## redvalkyrie (Jan 30, 2017)

I don't know if this is the appropriate forum to ask for recommendations for a head lamp but here goes...

I'm a diehard Malkoff guy as many of you know. However, there are plenty of times when I'm making repairs to the race cars on the side of the road, in the pits, or climbing around nasty places like attics in the blazing Oklahoma summer.

I won't be cave exploring--mostly working within one to five feet of my repair. I "think" I need a nice flood with a long runtime and a neutral color for color rendition--believe it or not but overly blue or green emitters can cause certain automotive chemicals to wash out color wise leaving me to touch, smell, and taste the offending liquid (taste is by far the best indicator of what a liquid is--sweet=antifreeze, oil tastes like oil, brake fluid = bitter, transmission and differential fluid has a pungent odor.)

The Zebralight head lamps have my interest. Are these things meant to take a beating? Any other recommendations spring to mind? A long battery life would be ideal and I have plenty of 18650s, AA Eneloops, CR123s, RCR123s.
Thanks
John


----------



## marinemaster (Jan 30, 2017)

Surefire is good of course but is not cheap. They have the Maximus I think there might be some for like $180 or so on the bay. They are 450 warm and 500 lumens cool tint but you don't want cool tint. They take 18650. I would say the most recommended.

Zebralight is good also never had any issues there are many threads here about it. Variety of battery sizes.

Streamlight is another good brand they have 3 different models. 

I like Petzl a lot I like their Pixa series I have the Pixa 2 I use it with Eneloop is very good with short and medium range distances. Very tough light.


----------



## Woods Walker (Jan 30, 2017)

It doesn't get much play but the Fenix HP12 is really put together well. Even has duel springs in the tube. Thick power cable and solid connectors.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Jan 31, 2017)

Nitecore HC60 Neutral White will do. That was my go to work light for electrical work, but I got it before the neutral white version came out. It fell off my hard hat while I was working on an 8 foot ladder a lot. It never failed. I got in a little trouble when it fell off and damaged the vinyl flooring though. On very hard drops, you may have to retire the battery or use it in lights with springs on both ends. On hard drops, the button top can dent in and then it won't work with the light. Also, it has to use button top protected cells to work. The reverse polarity protection prevents flat top cells from working in the light.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Jan 31, 2017)

Thank you for recommendations but I don't currently own a Nitecore product except for their charger. That works well. I was interested in the Zebralight because of the flood beam and warm to neutral colors from XHP35 and use of 18650 batteries


----------



## redvalkyrie (Jan 31, 2017)

The ability to remove the light from the headband is also quite nice. That said, The Fenix Store is only about a mile from me...maybe I should check it out.


----------



## Tachead (Jan 31, 2017)

I am very happy with my Zebralight H600Fd and c MKIII's. They have the perfect all around beam profile, are very light, have plenty of modes, have great tints, have been very rugged so far, and you can choose your preferred temp(4000K or 5000K).


----------



## Kaa_ (Jan 31, 2017)

redvalkyrie said:


> Thank you for recommendations but I don't currently own a Nitecore product except for their charger. That works well. I was interested in the Zebralight because of the flood beam and warm to neutral colors from XHP35 and use of 18650 batteries



Maybe you can check the Fenix HL60R when you are visiting the Fenix store? I have one and use it around the stable and I am very happy with it. I can remove the headband and attach it on the tack of my horse. 

There are different versions of the HL60R. The latest version has Cree U2 led. Hopefully Fenix will upgrade also some headlamps with XHP's in the future.


----------



## hiuintahs (Jan 31, 2017)

redvalkyrie said:


> ..... The Fenix Store is only about a mile from me...maybe I should check it out.


That is very convenient. I have to purchase stuff online and then if I don't like it resell as there is no where to check things out ahead of time before purchasing.

Fenix has a couple of headlamps that are the IP68 rating. They are very reasonable. I picked up a couple of HL25 (Insider Sales discount) and they both had greenish tints. So I replaced the LEDs to my liking and that made a huge improvement towards my liking the headlamp. 3xAAA isn't my favorite but the price was right, so I tolerate it.


----------



## archimedes (Jan 31, 2017)

Expensive, but I like the products being made by Lupine ....


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 1, 2017)

Kaa_ said:


> Maybe you can check the Fenix HL60R when you are visiting the Fenix store? I have one and use it around the stable and I am very happy with it. I can remove the headband and attach it on the tack of my horse.
> 
> There are different versions of the HL60R. The latest version has Cree U2 led. Hopefully Fenix will upgrade also some headlamps with XHP's in the future.



It appears ppears that the HL60R has been discontinued and replaced with the HL55 or HP25R.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 1, 2017)

hiuintahs said:


> That is very convenient. I have to purchase stuff online and then if I don't like it resell as there is no where to check things out ahead of time before purchasing.



It's both a blessing and a curse...but they do have excellent customer service. I'm sure if you had a question you could call your email them and they'd be happy to help. They're not going to push you towards a more expensive light if that's not what you need. They're also reachable via Facebook. Just send them an instant message. Really nice guys. It's "almost" a mom and pops store.


----------



## campingnut (Feb 1, 2017)

I have two Zebralight headlamps, a AA model and a RCR model, and they both work perfectly. I use both of them daily for outdoor chores after coming home from work (chopping firewood, working in the shop, etc.). Although I do not abuse them, I do use them, and I have yet to have one fail. I really prefer the AA version, because it is light and it is really easy to have a spare or two in your pocket. If you run them on medium, they have a great runtime. On high, they run out pretty fast. I find thier medium setting is plenty of light for most tasks. 

Of course, I always have a flashlight in my pocket for those situations in which you need to see further away.


----------



## Tachead (Feb 1, 2017)

redvalkyrie said:


> It appears ppears that the HL60R has been discontinued and replaced with the HL55 or HP25R.



Where did you hear this? The HL60R just came out late last year. The other two models you mentioned are older models. The HL60R looks like an ok headlamp and has built in charging but, it is pretty heavy compared to some of its competition and doesn't have any moonlight levels for late night tasks or reading.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 1, 2017)

My bad--I found the HL60R. I should search the internet with my eyes open...


----------



## teak (Feb 1, 2017)

I just ordered a hl60r, I have been through many headlamps. I have a hl50 I just bought last week. I like it but wanted longer runtimes. I also had the maximus vision. I didn't like it at all. Tint and beam were nice but it was very heavy. Even heavier then the hl60r, the nonability to change out batteries on it I couldn't get used too. Plus the charging port cover would not stay in. The hl60r is ipx8 rated even if the charging port cover is off..I just hope it isn't too heavy. I got the sand yellow version btw.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 1, 2017)

Let me know how you like it please. I'm interested in the beam tint--is it really neutral white or cool white? I really need something that is not overly blue. I can live with white and warmer colors but too much blue washes out automotive fluid colors.


----------



## teak (Feb 1, 2017)

If it is anything like my hl50 the tint is nice. Neutral, I'd guess 4500k ish.


----------



## mbw_151 (Feb 1, 2017)

The Surefire Minimus M-Vision has just been released. It 5-300 lumens and uses the faceted reflector of the Titan-A and wrist light. It isn't as heavy as the Maximus and uses a single CR123a. Mine is in transit, others have received theirs and commented in the thread here http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?414530-Surefire-300-minimus .


----------



## Oogabooga (Feb 1, 2017)

I got an Acebeam h20 from vinh upgraded with driver vnx2 and a 219c. 
it is bombproof. i've dropped it more than once >12 feet from a ladder onto the concrete and nothing happened. it didnt even flicker. still works great.


----------



## Milo Fisher (Feb 1, 2017)

I like the Zebralight. I unintentionally put my h52 through the cotton wash cycle. It came out undamaged and very clean.


----------



## marinemaster (Feb 1, 2017)

Try the Petzl Tikkina newest model 150 lumens, for about $20 you cant go wrong. The best $20 headlamp you can buy in my book. 

If you want to go up financially then SF Minimus that just came out and was recommended is another candidate.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 1, 2017)

archimedes said:


> Expensive, but I like the products being made by Lupine ....


Yes so true . I've been looking at a bike light from Lupine..


----------



## Tachead (Feb 2, 2017)

Offgridled said:


> Yes so true . I've been looking at a bike light from Lupine..



If they only didn't use proprietary batteries I would likely get one too.


----------



## Offgridled (Feb 2, 2017)

Tachead said:


> If they only didn't use proprietary batteries I would likely get one too.


Yes that is the problem. Very true!!


----------



## JLeephoto (Feb 3, 2017)

I can't imagine a better headlamp for close work than a High CRI ZL. I have the H600fd MKiii Hcri and it'll run for over 30hrs on M1 (60 lumen) with a beautiful beam with a soft hotspot and a wide spill. I haven't tested for durability but seems as robust as any light with electric switches.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Feb 3, 2017)

As far as I know there is only one really high CRI (90+) head lamp offered: 

Nitecore NU20 CRI

If you need long runtime: it can be charged by a portable USB power pack while you use the light.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 5, 2017)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their recommendations. All of the lights mentioned here were researched and considered before I made my final decision...and it was tough. However, I went with the Fenix HL25R. It had the right mix of very neutral flood and long-ish range spot. It uses any 18650 which means I can pop in a fresh one instead of waiting for it to recharge, it does have a recharging feature for when I'm not in a hurry. The battery pack is on the back which makes it a balanced light when on my head. I really like that the light comes on in high with the flood beam and the ability to ratchet the light to face downward is very useful. There's even a very low lumen red led that I would imagine would work for reading maps at night or hunting or some tactical stuff I don't know about. It can be made to flash so if you are out at night you can activate the red led to flash and perhaps be able to find the light easier if dropped.

I was actually doing some auto work near dusk and holding my Malkoff in my mouth when I remembered I had a headlamp now. It made a world of difference. The flood was the perfect color to allow my to read the tiny stampings on jet sizes.


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 5, 2017)

I just wanted to thank everyone for their recommendations. All of the lights mentioned here were researched and considered before I made my final decision...and it was tough. However, I went with the Fenix HL25R. It had the right mix of very neutral flood and long-ish range spot. It uses any 18650 which means I can pop in a fresh one instead of waiting for it to recharge, it does have a recharging feature for when I'm not in a hurry. The battery pack is on the back which makes it a balanced light when on my head. I really like that the light comes on in high with the flood beam and the ability to ratchet the light to face downward is very useful. There's even a very low lumen red led that I would imagine would work for reading maps at night or hunting or some tactical stuff I don't know about. It can be made to flash so if you are out at night you can activate the red led to flash and perhaps be able to find the light easier if dropped.

I was actually doing some auto work near dusk and holding my Malkoff in my mouth when I remembered I had a headlamp now. It made a world of difference. The flood was the perfect color to allow my to read the tiny stampings on jet sizes.


----------



## colight (Feb 6, 2017)

redvalkyrie said:


> It appears ppears that the HL60R has been discontinued and replaced with the HL55 or HP25R.



redvalkyrie, I wouldn't know who gave you that info, but it is not at all true. Fenix still sells the HL60R. In fact, they have added another color option to the HL60R, desert yellow, which can be seen in their 2017 product catalog. They have also added a completely new headlamp, the HL26R, to their range. All of these can be seen in the new catalog.

Sorry, I've been away for a few days, and only now got to catching up on the posts. I see you've already been answered.....


----------



## redvalkyrie (Feb 6, 2017)

colight said:


> redvalkyrie, I wouldn't know who gave you that info, but it is not at all true. Fenix still sells the HL60R. In fact, they have added another color option to the HL60R, desert yellow, which can be seen in their 2017 product catalog. They have also added a completely new headlamp, the HL26R, to their range. All of these can be seen in the new catalog.
> 
> Sorry, I've been away for a few days, and only now got to catching up on the posts. I see you've already been answered.....



It was my fault--I simply missed it when looking through the Fenix-Store's website.


----------



## teak (Feb 8, 2017)

Yes. I received my HL60R in desert yellow last week. Very nice piece. I was impressed. I've had many surefire headlamps and the HL60R is right there if not better in quality. Beings the HL60R is submersible even with the charging port off kills the maximus right off the bat. It's lighter and more comfortable. The tint is great. Outputs are perfect. After seeing it tore down I can see this lasting for a very long time.


----------

